# Garmin eTrex Venture HC GPS Receiver



## HammerHeadHank (May 18, 2006)

Hi, does anyone have one of these .Garmin eTrex Venture HC GPS Receiver ? how are they in the water for fishing ? Does this show your speed also ? Or is this unit an overkill for fishing use ? Thanks, HammerHeadHank


----------

